# Meerforellenfänge April 2008



## seatrout61 (1. April 2008)

Monatserste und noch kein neuer Thread geht ja nun gar nicht#d#d#d

Wünsch euch allen einen fängigen April 2008:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Micky (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2008*

Wer: Lars G. und ich
Wo: Weißenhaus Eitz
Wann: heute, 13.00-14.30 Uhr
Wieso: Hatten beide frei
Wetter: Sonne und kaum Wind
Wasser: klar
Köder: Spöket und Blinker
Fische: Keine zu sehen

2 Angler an der Spitze, und zwei vorne an der ersten Spitze. Scheint für alle eher ein Frischluftausflug zu werden...


----------



## sunny (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2008*

Kannst du den Monat, für den die Fänge bestimmt sind, noch mit in der Threadbezeichnung aufnehmen?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge 2008*



sunny schrieb:


> Kannst du den Monat, für den die Fänge bestimmt sind, noch mit in der Threadbezeichnung aufnehmen?



Jep kann ich.  :vik:


----------



## Living Dead (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

heute geiler beifang an der Fl-förde beim fliegenfischen!


http://img134.*ih.us/img134/830/lachsekleinoi5.jpg


----------



## Pontonangler (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Living Dead schrieb:


> heute geiler beifang an der Fl-förde beim fliegenfischen!
> 
> 
> http://img134.*ih.us/img134/830/lachsekleinoi5.jpg


 


Beifang????|kopfkrat
Was wolltest du denn Fangen????;+


----------



## Christian D (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Na ist doch klar! Er hat es gezielt auf Steelheads versucht! Sowas blödes aber auch...sind doch glatt silberbarren an den haken gegangen. Mir gelingt es meistens, die meerforellen von meinen fliegen fernzuhalten!#h


----------



## surfer93 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Heute an der Kieler Förde versucht. Ein Kumpel von mir hatte gegen 18:20 eine von gut45 cm dran, ist aber kurz vorm Kescher abgegangen. War aber nicht so schlimm, da sie braun war und sowieso wieder zurück gemusst hätte. Köder war ein Spöket in Blau Weiß mit schwarzem Punkt.


----------



## gallus (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@surfer93
braune 45er?
hab ich ja noch nie gesehen oder davon gehört.
hätt gern mal n bild gesehen.


----------



## Living Dead (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

das sind lachse. hab auf mefos gefischt


----------



## fischlandmefo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,ich war heute den ganzen Tag auf Rügen unterwegs...Fisch nüscht!!!Außer ein Knurrhahn der schwamm vor meinen Füßen, da hab ich ihm den Blinker vor die Nase gehalten und der kleine Gierhals schnappt doch tatsächlich zu|uhoh:! Ich hab viele Angler gesehen aber nicht eine Forelle.Auch Boote sind viele unterwegs gewesen, haben in Sichtweite geschleppt, die haben aber nicht einmal gestoppt.Irgentwie ist auf Rügen der Wurm drinn,oder liegts an mir...;+??? Naja ich fahre trotzdem wieder hin#6.(hab auch heute wieder viele neue Strände erkundet und fürs nächste mal vorgemerkt).Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Watfischer84 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> @surfer93
> braune 45er?
> hab ich ja noch nie gesehen oder davon gehört.
> hätt gern mal n bild gesehen.



|kopfkrat
Diese Jahr wurden sogar einige braune um die 30 cm gefangen. Genaue erklärung haben wir dafür auch nicht, warum sogar die smolt's schon teilweise im laichkleid sind. Aber dies scheint von jahr zu jahr häufiger vorzukommen.


----------



## gallus (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

*dickes petri heil
@living dead!
*


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wo: Niobe 
Wann:Heude:
Wetter:Regen + 2-3 O ^^
Wer: Ich 
Fische : Scholle * nein du hast dich nicht verlesen * und eine Mefo war genau vor meinen füßen *.* hat aba net richtig gebissen und den war sie weq x)
naya .. passiert.. 
Morgen gehts vllt. mit'm BB los.. =)
 mfg


----------



## dirk.steffen (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Living Dead schrieb:


> heute geiler beifang an der Fl-förde beim fliegenfischen!
> 
> 
> http://img134.*ih.us/img134/830/lachsekleinoi5.jpg



Na das sind ja mal 2 Fische #6 (egal was für welche).

Petri !!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Watfischer84 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Diese Jahr wurden sogar einige braune um die 30 cm gefangen. Genaue erklärung haben wir dafür auch nicht, warum sogar die smolt's schon teilweise im laichkleid sind. Aber dies scheint von jahr zu jahr häufiger vorzukommen.



Ich hab mal in Norwegen im Fjord ne komplett braune 40er gefangen. Unterschied sich nur von ner Bafo durch die fehlenden roten Punkte und halt das salzige Fjordwasser


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Master-of.Fehmarn schrieb:


> Wo: Niobe
> Wann:Heude:
> Wetter:Regen + 2-3 O ^^
> Wer: Ich
> ...




Na, noch einer, der ne Scholle blinkert. Und ich dachte, dat wär ne Ausnahme gewesen bei mir :m


----------



## magnus12 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wat`n Krampf!

Nach gefühlten 20 Nullnummern habe ich am Samstag auf Spiro umgestellt, nachdem ein Fliegenfischer Freitag abend direkt neben mir eine hübsche 60er aus der Förde gezaubert hat. 

Resultat waren seitdem zig Fehlbisse und Aussteiger auf WoolyBugger und Tauwurm, 2 Untermassige und heute abend endlich eine 48er, die jedoch auf Wurmfliegen-Springer. 

Wollte eigentlich mit Gulp-Ringlern experimentiern, aber bei dem Sauwetter wechselte ich bei Anbruch der Dunkelheit lieber auf Vertrautes.  
An sich nicht schlecht die Dinger, stinken wie Hund auch nach längerem Fischen. Hatte auch ein paar Stückchen am Drilling, hat bestimmt nicht geschadet. 

Zum Thema frühreife `Rellen - letzten Herbst hatte ich eine braune 35er, die beim Abhaken sogar Laich verloren hat. Schon schräg|kopfkrat.


----------



## zame (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,

das ist mein erster Eintrag.

Wo: Weißenhaus Eitz
Wann: heute, 15:00-19:00 Uhr
Wetter: Sonne und kaum Wind
Wasser: klar
Köder: Spöket ,Blinker, Spiro mit Ringler und Fliege als Beifänger
Fische: Ein Dorsch ca.60 cm

Leider keine Mefo´s zu sehen. Gestern war angeblich ordentlich Fisch da.
Wo war er heute? Ab 19 Uhr hat es fürchterlich geregnet und der gestürmt, da mussten wir einpacken.:c


----------



## Freelander (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Da bin ich gestern auch noch ma kurz gewesen.
Habe einen Anfasser gehabt,konnte den Anhieb nicht setzen,weil ich gerade unkonzentriert war#d,ich habe gerade in dem Moment als sie einstieg meine Polbrille mit einer Hand verstaut|gr:.Na ja man kann ja nicht immer gewinnen.
Zum Abschied,als das Wetter sich dann verschlechterte,sprang sie dann noch mal ca.20m vor mir aus dem Wasser als ob sie Aufwiedersehen sagen wollte:q#h.

Ach ja,wo sie geblieben sind?Wahrscheinlich in dem Netz,das da steht.


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Auch von mir ein dickes *Petri Heil* zu diesen beiden schönen *Meerforellen*!!! 

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ living dead: Saufettes Petri. Schöne Fische... Beide 

Peter


----------



## zame (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

_Freelander_
Das hört sich ja wirklich so an als wollte sie dich ärgern :q

Ich war fast hinten in der Schweinebucht, da habe ich kein Netz gesehen und auch keine Fische.

Würde gerne heute noch mal los. Hat jemand für einen Hamburger mal einen guten Tipp wo die Fische vielleicht nicht ganz so zickig sind:q

Das Wetter ist mir eigentlich egal.

Letztes Jahr war WH fast immereine Bank und dieses Jahr habe ich da noch keine Fische gesehen:c

Bin schon das vierte mal Schneider:c:c:c


----------



## DDK (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Watfischer84 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Diese Jahr wurden sogar einige braune um die 30 cm gefangen. Genaue erklärung haben wir dafür auch nicht, warum sogar die smolt's schon teilweise im laichkleid sind. Aber dies scheint von jahr zu jahr häufiger vorzukommen.



Tach, 
ist wohl so habe 3 Tage geschleppt vom Boot aber keine einzige, nur die Dorsche beißen wie sau, selbst auf die Flachläufer in 2m tiefe.


----------



## bossi (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ich würd dir Süssau enpfehlen da hab ich bis jetzt immer kontakt gehabt und auch welche geangen. oder fehmarn sund links wech ist auch eine gute strecke.
Gruß Benni|wavey:


----------



## zame (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ich würd dir Süssau enpfehlen da hab ich bis jetzt immer kontakt gehabt und auch welche geangen. oder fehmarn sund links wech ist auch eine gute strecke.
Gruß Benni|wavey:

Heute haben wir Nordwestwind meinst du da geht was????

Würde mich sonst gleich ins Auto schmeißen: )#6#6


----------



## surfer93 (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> @surfer93
> braune 45er?
> hab ich ja noch nie gesehen oder davon gehört.
> hätt gern mal n bild gesehen.


war jedenfalls sehr farbig.. genau erkannt haben wir es auch nicht... kann auch sein, dass sie größer war. auf jedenfall sah es so aus, dass sie über maß war und auf keinen falll blank.


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wann:Gestern + Heute
Wo :Niobe gestern .. Marienleuchte Heute 
Wer :Ich gestern / heute mit einem anderen Angler kannte ich nicht 
Wetter : Gestern anfangs gutes Wetter später REGEN ohne ende / Heute SUPER x) 2-3 W Winde..
Fische :Gestern 1 Scholle  +lach+ und eine Mefo genau vor denn Füßen abgegangen 
Heute : 0 net ma anfasser und der Andere Angler eine 45 'er Mefo *keine fotos *
War aba alles noch voll oke 

mfg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



			
				gallus schrieb:
			
		

> @surfer93
> braune 45er?
> hab ich ja noch nie gesehen oder davon gehört.
> hätt gern mal n bild gesehen.



Dem Mann kann geholfen werden......


----------



## bossi (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ja klar geht in süssau  was und geh mal ruhig vor die steilküste auf die steinbank das immer ein top platz. und probiers mal heute abend auf dorsch mit einem Schwarzen Spöket und wenn du welche gefangen hast sag mal bescheid ok!? ich hab da letztes jahr echt gute Dorsche gefangen sag ich dir.
Gruß Benni:vik:


----------



## zame (2. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



bossi schrieb:


> Ja klar geht in süssau was und geh mal ruhig vor die steilküste auf die steinbank das immer ein top platz. und probiers mal heute abend auf dorsch mit einem Schwarzen Spöket und wenn du welche gefangen hast sag mal bescheid ok!? ich hab da letztes jahr echt gute Dorsche gefangen sag ich dir.
> Gruß Benni:vik:


 

Das hört sich super an!!! Mir ist leider heute was dazwischen gekommen:c, werde aber spätestens am Wochenende angreifen.|rolleyes

Ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.

Vielen Dank noch mal für den Tipp.:vik:


----------



## Malla (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

am 2.4. ab 16:45 in der Wismarer Bucht.
3-4Bft aus West, Wasserstand +10cm. Leicht angetrübt. Verschiedene Blinker. Gegen 18:00 nach einem langen Regenschauer plötzlich Windstille und auslaufende Welle. Da stand ich mitten im Fisch. 3 kurze Attacken die nicht hängen blieben. Köder war egal. 1 ca. 55er verloren nach 1 Minute. 1 sehr gute nach 10 sekunden. Sie zeigte sich nicht einmal an der Oberfläche, leistete nur ordentlich Widerstand.
Ich war jetzt 8 mal los ohne Fisch. Das ist schon echt
2 andere Watangler hatten auch jeweils 1 verloren....
Grüße, Malla


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin Malla, #h

tja das kann schon echt nerven, wenn die Zicken so spitz beißen! 
Hier mein Tipp:
Gerade zu der jetzigen Zeit sind die Meefos selten alleine unterwegs. Soll heißen, wenn du einen Kontakt hattest, dann folgen fast immer noch mehrere.
Ich fische ja grundsätzlich mit geflochtener Schnur. Wichtig ist es jetzt, den Schnurbogen und den Winkel von Rutenspitze zur Schnur so klein wie möglich zu halten. *Und dann voooooolle Konzentration beim blinkern!!!*  Bei den leichtesten Zupfer sofort anschlagen. Dann sitzt der Haken meistens in der Lippe. Und wenn ich schreibe "sofort", dann meine ich das wörtlich. Es reichen hier Verzögerungen von 0,5 sec. und du hakst den Fisch nicht!!! Glaub es mir. Ich habs jetzt mehrfach durch. Im letzten Jahr zur gleichen Zeit ging es mir ähnlich. Konzentrationssteigerung und schwupp hats geklappt! #6

Gruß aus PCH
Rolf #h


----------



## xfishbonex (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

hallo mefohunter erst mal danke für deine schönen berichte immer #6
und das du immer den nagel auf kopf trifft und uns immer sehr gute tips gibst 
dafür möchte ich mich bedanken 
lg andre


----------



## magnus12 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin!

heute in der Förde auf Wobbler (12er Eitz fish rot-Schwarz, blauer 18er Salty) eine 45er, ein Aussteiger und ein Anfasser. Bei dem Fliegenfischer direkt neben mir sah es ähnlich aus. 
Die Fische waren richtig schön aktiv und zeigten sich häufig, den Aussteiger konnte ich direkt anwerfen.
So richtig eingestiegen ist jedoch erst der letzte Kontakt im Dunkeln.  

Ärgerlich: ein paar Bootsangler haben sich immer wieder bis auf 30(!)m zwischen die Watfischer treiben lassen, inkl. Umsteigen von einem Boot aufs Andere, Motor anschmeißen etc. |uhoh:
Sowas habe ich in 14 Jahren an der Küste noch nicht gesehen. Gibt nun wirklich genug Strände, die man vom Boot aus besser befischen kann als vom Land sofern man Ahnung davon hat!
Was solls, die Fische sind danach ja noch aufgetaucht, war ein schöner Feierabend.

Tight lines! |wavey:


----------



## gallus (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ magnus12 
bei lästigen bootsanglern empfielt sich stets einen snaps in 30gr
dabei zuhaben.wie man ihn einsetzt ist der phantasie eines 
jeden selbst überlassen.


----------



## gallus (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

|krach: ---so bitte nicht---


----------



## magnus12 (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ich glaube, du machst dir kein Bild- ich musst mit nem 12gr wobbler an dem Typen und seiner Fliege *vorbei*werfen!


----------



## gallus (3. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

das ist natürlich voll daneben.
solchen leuten gilt´s den küstenknigge einzubläuen.:g

ich bin für mehr rücksicht am wassser


----------



## Nordangler (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Moin Malla, #h
> 
> tja das kann schon echt nerven, wenn die Zicken so spitz beißen!
> 
> ...




Ich glaube hier ist ein kleines 

*Tatütataaaaaaa*  fällig


Sven


----------



## nordlicht68 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin zusammen.

Ich hab gestern meinen ersten BB Ausflug in der Eckernförder Bucht  unternommen. Is ja wirklich ne witzige Sache so ein Ding.
Hab um 11.30 angefangen und mich Richtung Aschau treiben lassen. Um 16.00 hab ich dann erfolglos eingepackt. Kein Biß und auch nichts anderes gesehen was einem Fisch ähnlich sah.
Blinker: rot/schwarz    Fliege: Magnus, Juletrae


Andreas


----------



## Honeyball (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> tja das kann schon echt nerven, wenn die Zicken so spitz beißen!







*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaa*




:q:q:q
Am Anfang des Monats wird sowas natürlich sofort verhaftet...
Mal abwarten, wie hier weiter rumgeferkelt wird. Vielleicht rutschtst Du ja noch aus der Wertung... :m:q:q:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ xfishbonex, #h

Bei solch einem Lob werde ich ja gaaanz verlegen! |rotwerden

Aber es freut mich natürlich, daß ich mit meinen Beiträgen dem einen oder anderen Eidgenossen gute Dienste leiste! |rolleyes
Aber so soll`s ja auch sein.
Trotzdem ist es schön, auch solche Resonanz zu erfahren, wie du sie hier geschrieben hast.
Besten Dank dafür und ich wünsche dir noch ein paar dicke BIG MAMA`S! :m#h


----------



## gallus (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

also,war heute westlich von boltenhagen,
gegen mittag im wasser nach 10min die erste mit 48cm auf´n snaps.
die 2.(39cm released) kam ne halbe stunde später auf springerfliege alexandra.
danach gabs kräftigen wind und keine anfasser mehr.


----------



## bossi (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Petry gallus#6 ich werd sonntag mal auf Fehmarn angreifen.
Wünsch dir noch fiel Petri
Gruß ausm Norden (Benni):vik:


----------



## gallus (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

ja das wüsch ich dir auch bossi,
war ja bis zum mefotag dieses jahr immer schneider 
geblieben.
hoffe der knoten ist jetzt geplatzt..
danke an alle mefoboardies für eure lehrreichen tips und berichte.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Jonas und allen anderen Fängern dickes Petri!

Kann das sein, daß im Moment das Geschäft nicht ganz so einfach ist.


----------



## MajorPike (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin an alle!!

War gestern in Glücksburg/Quellental... da ging gar auch gar nichts, nicht mal n Dorsch im Tiefen gegen Abend#c 

Laut anderen Anglern ist dort in den letzten tagen auch kein Fisch aus dem Wasser gekommen... Sie schieben die Nullnummern auf die Heringsschwärme die in der Förde stehen, was denkt ihr?



Achja...dickes Petri an Living Dead#h


----------



## T4_Christian (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Würde die Schuld nicht auf die Heringe schieben, denn eigentlich bringen die uns ja die großen Fische in Wurfweite. 
Habe da mal was vorbereitet 

Wann: 05.30-11.30 (will ja Qualifying gucken)
Wer: meiner eins
Wie: Watfischen
Wind: nord-west 2-3
Wetter: bewölkt
Wasser: 7grad klar
Köder: Vicky
Fisch: 3 





Ach, noch einen schönen Gruß an Thor #x


----------



## Marcus van K (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Petri Christian

Aber dieses feine Röllchen (oben im Bild) gehört doch nicht in den Sand gelegt oder #y


----------



## Christian D (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Jetzt ist an den Fischen an sich nichts auszusetzen, dann müssen auf Zwang andere Fehler aufgedeckt werden....ich weiß, du meinst es nur aus Spass und es ist auch überhaupt gar nicht böse gemeint. Auch von mir nicht! Es ist nur so symptomatisch für die Forenkultur, die sich in Angelforen entwickelt hat! |supergri (nur eine Anmerkung und keine Kritik an dir oder deinem Beitrag!!!!!) 

War gestern Außenförde FL und habe einen guten Fisch auf Fliege verloren (direkt angeworfen, nachdem 10 Meter entfernt von mir ein dicker Schwall zu sehen war. Biss kam sofort auf ne Slagteren). Danach ging nix mehr!


----------



## T4_Christian (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Marcus van K schrieb:


> Petri Christian
> 
> Aber dieses feine Röllchen (oben im Bild) gehört doch nicht in den Sand gelegt oder #y


 
Was man hier auf dem Bild nicht erkennen kann ist, das ich mir eine passgenaue Silikonunterlage habe machen lassen. #6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



MajorPike schrieb:


> Moin an alle!!
> 
> 
> Laut anderen Anglern ist dort in den letzten tagen auch kein Fisch aus dem Wasser gekommen... Sie schieben die Nullnummern auf die Heringsschwärme die in der Förde stehen, was denkt ihr?



Dat is Keks,

Erstens sind die Heringe immer da im Frühling, zweitens lassen die sich nicht einfach einsammeln wie die Ringelörms, so dass die Fische eher in Jagdlaune als im Pappsattmodus sein sollten, und drittens frisst nich jede Mefo Heringe, sondern nur die ab nem gewissen Kampfgewicht.

Warum das alles n bischen lau läuft kann ich Dir auch nicht beantworten, aber an den Harungs wird das nicht liegen.


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Eigentlich sind die Heringe Garant für Granaten...


----------



## Freelander (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Schnur so klein wie möglich zu halten. *Und dann voooooolle Konzentration beim blinkern!!!* Bei den leichtesten Zupfer sofort anschlagen. Dann sitzt der Haken meistens in der Lippe. Und wenn ich schreibe "sofort", dann meine ich das wörtlich. Es reichen hier Verzögerungen von 0,5 sec. und du hakst den Fisch nicht!!! Glaub es mir. Ich habs jetzt mehrfach durch. Im letzten Jahr zur gleichen Zeit ging es mir ähnlich. Konzentrationssteigerung und schwupp hats geklappt! #6
> 
> Gruß aus PCH
> Rolf #h


 
:qDanke mefohunter,
Ist angekommen#q|good:.

Ich könnte mir immer noch in den A.... beißen.


----------



## Marcus van K (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Christian D schrieb:


> Jetzt ist an den Fischen an sich nichts auszusetzen, dann müssen auf Zwang andere Fehler aufgedeckt werden....ich weiß, du meinst es nur aus Spass und es ist auch überhaupt gar nicht böse gemeint. Auch von mir nicht! Es ist nur so symptomatisch für die Forenkultur, die sich in Angelforen entwickelt hat! |supergri (nur eine Anmerkung und keine Kritik an dir oder deinem Beitrag!!!!!)



Da hast du recht..........#h

Von mir war es ja auch nur eine Anmerkung und keine Kritik...... 

So und nun weiter zu den Fängern........


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

War gestern mit Jörg (elbtwister) unterwegs.

Ergebnis:    *grandios!!!*  :m:m:m

Bericht und (hoffentlich Fotos) folgen! #6

Spannung pur, sag ich euch!

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Marcus van K (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

so Jörg,

kommt hier noch was oder soll ich jetzt Rolf anrufen? #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Bericht steht schon, warte nur noch auf die Bilder! #6


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hier mal ne Fangmeldung von einen Kumpel der in Dänemark studiert.


Wann : 4.4.08
Wo : Gedser Odde DK
Wetter : Sonnenschein 
Köder : 25g Moerre Silda Kupfer/Rot mit Springerfliege
Fänge : 2 Mefos 44 u. 47cm und eine 53er Steelhead


Man freue ich mich,dass ich Freitag für 5 Tage zu ihm fahren werde...
Ich hoffe mal,dass ich dann noch ein paar Fangmeldungen schreiben kann!
Anhang anzeigen 78861


Anhang anzeigen 78862


----------



## xfishbonex (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> War gestern mit Jörg (elbtwister) unterwegs.
> 
> Ergebnis: *grandios!!!* :m:m:m
> 
> ...


da freuen wir uns schon alle drauf ich hoffe nur ich muß hier nicht bis morgen früh sitzen am pc |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri lg andre ich sage jetzt schon mal petri heil zu den fängen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Robi Hobi (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

#h#h

War am Wochenende in Boltenhagen und Umgebung unterwegs. 
Kann jedoch nicht von grossen Heringsfressern berichten. Samstag hatte ich ne 5ziger und Sonntag noch ne 45er, die wieder schwimmt.
Eine schöne hab ich noch verloren, die zaghaft an der Oberfläche meinen Blinker anstuppste und gelangweilt, noch ca. 5m hinter her schwamm.:v

Hab aber noch von einer Ü70 gehört, die am Vortag gefangen wurde.  
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn das mit dem Bericht von mefohunter84 zusammen hängt.#c

#h#h
RobiHobi


----------



## elbtwister (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

moin moin!:vik:.
sorry mit den bildern rolf .hab sie eben zu dir rübergeschickt.war gestern zum geburtstag ,hat sich etwas gezogen:q,und musste den fisch erstmal begießen#g.deshalb die bilder erst heute.wat fürn tach leudde.eine sternstunde,aber ich will den bericht von mefohunter84 nichts vorwegnehmen.nur soviel Rolf hatte mal wieder die richtige nase!!!ich glaub im ersten leben war er selbst ne MEFO:q!!?? gruss elbtwister#h


----------



## zame (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ich war Gestern auch los!!!!#h

War aber mehr im Auto als im Wasser.
Anfang 14:00 Uhr Weißenhaus ca. 30 Min.
Wasser super klar und alle hatten hängende Gesichter.
Nichts

15:00Uhr Flügge
Kurz den Strand ohne Rute rauf und runter gelaufen.
Kein Angler hatte auch nur einen Fisch gesehen.
Habe mich dann mit einen Camper unterhalten der dort schon 5 Tage angelt.
Nichts!!    Er sagt in den fünf Tagen hat er nur zwei Fische gesehen.
Abends sieht man die Fische springen aber nur sehr weit draußen. Seine Vermutung war das das Wasser noch zu kalt ist und die Fisch nicht in Richtung Ufer kommen.|evil:|evil:


16:00 Uhr – 19:00 Uhr Westermarkelsdorf
Ab sieben war der Wind so stark, das die Angelei kein Spaß mehr machte.:v
Und es frischte ordentlich auf. 
Hatte alles versucht: Ob fliege am Spiro oder Blinker rauf und runter, mit und ohne Springerfliege.

Es war trotzdem ein schöner Tag und ich werde wohl nächstes Wochenende wieder angreifen.|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## gallus (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ zame,
vielleicht solltest du etwas weniger strände und geräte probieren
und dich mehr auf eine methode an einem strand konzentrieren.
der fisch muss ja noch ne chance haben nen köder zu nehmen..
wasser ist übrigens schon warm genug.

gruß gallus


----------



## zame (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ja ganz unrecht hast du da wohl nicht!!!

Wenn ich aber an keinem Strand einen Angler mit Mefo finde bestärkt mich das nich gerade.
Sonst bin ich eigentlich der Angler der seinem Platz treu ist, aber momentan finde ich die Fische extem anstrengend. 

So oft wie z.Z. war ich noch nie Schneider.


----------



## goeddoek (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



zame schrieb:


> So oft wie z.Z. war ich noch nie Schneider.



Oooooch - dor büst Du neet alleen mit :m

War gestern von 15:30 bis ca. 20:00 "noch mal eben vor der Haustür".

Traumhaftes Wetter mit Sonnenschein und Wind mit Stärken 2/3 aus Süd. Die ersten zwei Stunden erfolglos mit Fliege gefischt > nicht mal ein Anfasser.
Danach zweieinhalb Stunden mit verschiedenen Blinkern und Springerfliege.
Nach etwa eineinhalb Stunde blinkern ein richtig ordentlicher Biss, den ich ( unkonzentriert #q ) versemmelt habe. 


Aaaaber, am Mittwoch gehts nochmal los und dann ...... |supergri


----------



## zame (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Immerhin hattest du da schon mal einen Biss!!!!

Ich hatte vergessen das ich Westermarkelsdorf am Abend noch *Jörg Strellow und weitere 5 Angler getroffen habe die alle Schneider waren!!! |uhoh:*

*Aber da ich am Sonntag bei 999 Würfen aufgehört habe mache ich am nächsten Wochenende den 1000sten.:m*
*Also nicht aufgeben!!!#6*


----------



## zame (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Immerhin hattest du da schon mal einen Biss!!!!

Ich hatte vergessen das ich Westermarkelsdorf am Abend noch *Jörg Strellow und weitere 5 Angler getroffen habe die alle Schneider waren!!! |uhoh:*

*Aber da ich am Sonntag bei 999 Würfen aufgehört habe mache ich am nächsten Wochenende den 1000sten.:m*
*Also nicht aufgeben!!!#6*


----------



## fischlandmefo (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,auf meiner Heimstrecke ist in den letzten beiden Tagen ordentlich was rausgekommen...aber nicht bei mir|uhoh:|gr:!!!Also gestern ne 75iger,heute ne ü80iger und ein paar gut 60iger...ich habs selbst gesehen!!! Bei mir war was schönes am Band ein Sprung und wech...bei mir ist irgentwie der Wurm drinn|gr:!!! Aber ich bleib drann 100%ig!!! Alle großen haben bei ordentlich auflandigem Wind und stark angetrübten Wasser gebissen.Ich war immer da wenn das große beißen wieder vorbei war....|kopfkrat#d. Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## zame (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Fischland!!

Wo ist den deine Heimstrecke?
oder wo gibt es trübes Wasser?|rolleyes

An meinen Stränden ist immer alles Glasklar!


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

*Wie fängt man eine „BIG MAMA“ ?*

Heute ist Samstag der 05. April 2008. Gestern haben Jörg und ich uns zu einer Mefo-Tour verabredet. Nach ausgiebigen Studium aller verfügbaren Daten entschlossen wir uns in der Wismarer Bucht unser Glück zu versuchen.
Bei der Planung spielte hauptsächlich die Windrichtung und die damit verbundene Strömungsrichtung eine Rolle.   Die Wetterfrösche hatten für den Tag drehende Winde von SW auf NW und nicht stärker als 3 bf vorhergesagt. Was die Windstärke betraf, war dass der einzige Irrtum bei den Prognosen.
Gegen 10:00 Uhr treffen Jörg und ich uns an der verabredeten Stelle. Die Zeit war gut gewählt. Einerseits hatten unsere Frauen bei einem gemeinsamen Frühstück mit uns noch etwas von uns, :k  andererseits waren wir so ausgeschlafen und konnten voller Konzentration unser Vorhaben in die Tat umsetzen.
Bei unserer Ankunft bläst der Wind schon mit gut 3 bf aus NW und ist damit schräg Auflandig. Die ersten 30 m ist das Wasser eingetrübt, danach nur noch schwach trübe. Allerdings regnet es inzwischen. Aber das kann uns natürlich nicht abschrecken, sind doch alle anderen Wetterumstände mit uns! #6 
Nachdem wir unser Tackle montiert haben, schreiten wir frohen Mutes unserer ausgewählten Stelle entgegen. Der Wasserstand ist auch recht niedrig, so das wir bis an eine 100 m entfernte Krautkante kommen. Ein idealer Standort für die Mefofischerei im Frühjahr.   Tiefes Wasser ist in Wurfweite. #6  Ein weiterer Grund für unsere Stellenwahl. Denn die jetzt vorkommenden Heringe haben meistens auch größere Meerforellen im Schlepptau!  
Um 10:45 Uhr sind wir im Wasser. Jörg montiert einen Köder in silber/grün, ich einen in silber/grün/weis. Und los geht es. Gegen 11:10 Uhr verspüre ich einen heftigen Schlag in der Rute. Sofort reagiere ich mit einem Anhieb. Schlagartig wird die Rute krumm und die Bremse meiner Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA fängt an zu singen. Aber nicht lange, denn schon nach gut 5 Sekunden schnellt die Rute wieder in die gestreckte Position. Schade, denn das war ein wirklich guter Fisch. Keine 5 Minuten später verspüre ich wieder einen Schlag in  der Rute. Auch hier reagiere ich sofort uns schlage an. Allerdings ist mein Gegner schneller, denn schon beim Anhieb befindet sich der silberne Leib einer gut 60-er Meerforelle keine 20 m vor mir in der Luft! :k  Der Haken verläßt dann auch sofort das Maul der Meerforelle und der Köder klatscht vor meinen Füßen ins Wasser.   Na hoffentlich geht das nicht so weiter, denke ich so bei mir. Ich drehe mich zu Jörg und sehe, wie er gerade eine Meerforelle versorgt. Super Jörg, #6  der Anfang ist gemacht. Und mit dem Anfang ist auch der langanhaltende Bann des „Schneiders“ gebrochen! Voll motiviert fliegt auch mein Blinker wieder in die Fluten. Als der Köder gut 10 m vor mir ist, wird er attackiert. Der Fisch wehrt sich heftig, ist aber nicht sehr groß. Vor meinen Füßen erblicke ich dann eine knapp 45-er Meerforelle, die ich ,dank des leichten Sitzes des Haken, noch im Wasser befreien kann. Mit einem Schwanzschlag verabschiedet Sie sich wie ein Blitz. Anschließend gehen wir erst mal ans Ufer, um einem dringenden Bedürfnis nachzugehen. Schnell noch eine Stulle verdrückt und ab geht’s in die Fluten. Wir schauen uns an und uns ist klar, das es heute noch ein sehr erfolgreicher Tag werden wird. #6  Kurz darauf attackiert etwa 30 m vor mir eine Meerforelle meinen Köder. Nach kurzem Drill liegt sie in den Maschen meines Kescher. Das Maßband zeigt 49 cm und ich versorge den Fisch. In der nächsten Stunde passiert nichts mehr. Der Wind hat auch schon zugenommen und weht jetzt mit strammen 4 bf aus NW. Erste Schaumkronen bilden sich. Ich verlasse noch mal das Wasser, um einen Happen zu essen. Als ich am Strand ankomme und mich umschaue, sehe ich Jörg, mit einer mächtig krummen Rute, im Drill stehen! Es scheint bei ihm richtig *RUMS* gemacht zu haben! Keine 20 m vor ihm schraubt sich ein großer silbriger Leib aus dem Wasser. :k  Nach gut 5 Minuten erfolgt sein erster Kescherversuch, aber die Meerforelle nimmt noch mal Fahrt auf. Immer noch ist die Rute krumm wie ein Bogen! Erneut greift Jörg zum Kescher. Und dann sehe ich, wie er den Kescher hebt.
Der Fisch ist im Kescher! :vik:  Was folgt ist ein lauter Jubelschrei aus Jörg`s Kehle. :vik:  Das wiederum lässt mich erahnen, dass es sich bei dem Fisch um ein ordentliches Kaliber handeln muß. Jörg kommt auf mich zu und 20 m vor mir sehe ich einen großen Fisch im Kescher! Dann liegt die Meerforelle am Strand. Es ist eine echte „BIG MAMA“!!! Sofort legen wir das Maßband an. 72 cm pures Ostseesilber! :vik:  Und gut genährt noch dazu! Die Waage zeigt fast 10 Pfund, genau sind es 4,85 kg! #6  Ein Dauergrinsen   steht dem Jörg ins Gesicht geschrieben. Aber angesichts solch eines Traumfisches darf man auch ruhig im Kreis grinsen. Ich wünsche Jörg ein kräftiges „*Petri Heil*“ und klopfe ihm auf die Schulter. Dankend schüttelt er meine Hand. Nachdem der Fisch versorgt ist, geht es noch mal ins Wasser. Das Wasser ist gut
20 cm gestiegen. Die Wellen sind auch noch höher geworden und ich erreiche gerade noch so die markante Krautkante. Kurz darauf gesellt sich auch Jörg wieder zu mir. Nach 10 Minuten hat Jörg einen Biß, aber der Fisch kann sich nach 5 Sekunden wieder befreien. Auch der Fisch war nicht schlecht. Aber das lässt sich angesichts des heutigen Fangerfolges verschmerzen. Es vergeht kaum eine Minute, da rumst es auch in meiner Rute. Der Fisch wehrt sich heftig. Kurz vor dem Kescher springt die Meerforelle mehrere Male aus dem Wasser. Aber das nutzt ihr nichts, denn kurz darauf umschließen sie die Maschen des Kescher. Das Maßband zeigt 48 cm. Der Fisch ist kugelrund. Das lässt auf einen vollen Magen schließen. Nach 15 Minuten beschließen wir, noch mal an den Strand zu gehen. Dabei bemerken wir, dass das Wasser noch mal gut 10 cm gestiegen ist. Auch die Wellen sind recht hoch. Nur mit großer Anstrengung und Jörgs Hilfe komme ich durch die hinter uns liegende Rinne. |uhoh:  Allerdings nicht ganz ohne Wassereinbruch.   Aber was soll`s. Wir beschließen angesichts der Tatsache, dass wir beide einen guten Erfolg haben und ich die Stelle ohnehin nicht mehr erreichen werde, unseren Angeltag zu beenden. Gut gelaunt gehen wir zu unseren Fahrzeugen zurück. Nachdem alles verstaut ist, verabschieden wir uns. Dabei steht uns beiden aber immer noch ein breites grinsen im Gesicht.   Am Abend ruft Jörg bei mir an und berichtet mir, dass die große Meerforelle einen Hering von 20 cm im Magen hatte. *Das war sie, die BIG MAMA, der HERINGSFRESSER!!!*
Mein „Kugelfisch“ hatte 3 Sprotten und einen großen Sandaal im Magen.
*Als Fazit bleibt festzustellen, dass wieder einmal eine ausgiebige Aquise ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg war!*

In diesem Sinne,
*PETRI HEIL**!!!*


----------



## fischlandmefo (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



zame schrieb:


> Fischland!!
> 
> Wo ist den deine Heimstrecke?
> oder wo gibt es trübes Wasser?|rolleyes
> ...



Auf dem Fischland eben ,aber wie gesagt gebissen haben die großen Trutten nur bei schön trübem Wasser,als es dann wieder klar wurde durch den Nordwind war plötzlich wieder Schluß....und dann kam ich....|uhoh:#d....!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!     
PS.Am Donnerstag soll wieder schöner Wind sein  vielleicht hab ich ja dann auch was zu berichtenc:q).


----------



## fischlandmefo (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@mefohunter,schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos,Petri vom Fischland!!!#6#h


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ mefohunter84
Echt ein Klasse Bericht .. imma weiter so und viel glück


----------



## Pikepauly (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Toller Bericht!

Dickes Petri!


----------



## elbtwister (7. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

moin moin rolf#h

vielen dank für den tollen bericht#6.war wirklich ein genialer tag,der die schneidertage in luft auflöste:q.ich kann nur sagen deine vorarbeit und deine erfahrung sind ein unschlagbarer vorteil bei der mefo jagt.es gab mit dir an der seite zwar auch tage des "schneiders",aber in 80%der fälle hatten wir kontakt.also bis zum nächsten ausflug, der dann deine big mama :kbringt.

gruss jörg


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Besten Dank, lieber Jörg! |rotwerden

Du weist ja, das die BIG MAMA genau an "meiner" Stelle gebissen hat. Deshalb bin ich ja auch kurz aus dem Wasser gegangen!   Und so durftest Du dich "bedienen"!!! :q:m

Lieben Gruß, Rolf #h


----------



## der_Jig (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Dickes Petri auch von mir!!

Die Schwanzflosse ist ja einfach nur geil!


----------



## dirk.steffen (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Also dickes Petri an Rolf #h und Jörg :m, super Bericht. Ich bin jetzt auch bei Wurf Nummer 999 angelangt.


----------



## zame (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ja auch von mir ein großes PETRI!!!

Das hört sich nach einen mega geilen Tag an : )


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, aber am meisten beneide ich Euch nicht um die Byg Mutha, sondern um die Tatsache, dass Ihr mittem im silber stand und der Tag neben allem Erfolg auch mit reichlich Action versehen war.

In diesem Sinne, schickt mal ein paar von Euren Wismarer XXL-Heringen in die Eckernförder Bucht


----------



## xfishbonex (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

hallo mefohunter84

man o man dein bericht ist wieder welt klasse tolle fische petri heil 
lg andre


----------



## Since1887 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

War heute von 17:00 bis 19:40 an der Kieler Förde unterwegs. Zum siebten mal in diesem Jahr als Schneider nach Hause gegangen. 1 Biss versemmelt, sonst nicht ein zupfer. Köder von Spöket Rot-Schwarz & Polar Magnus Fliege dann später Gold Silberner Witch brachte alles nicht den ersehnten Fisch.


----------



## magnus12 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

jep, in Kiel ist es schwierig die Tage. Die letzten 14 Tage (10Trips!) hab ich es auf gerade 2 Maßige gebracht. Die einzigen, die gut fangen, sind die Fliegen/Spirofischer. Man hört von einigen 60ern.
Für die Heringsfresser brauchen wir wohl noch mehr Heringe, und ordentlich Hack (für die Süßwassermatrosen:=Wind)


----------



## Reverend Mefo (8. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Naja, wenn sich ie Heringsfresser dieses Jahr man nich ne Auszeit nehmen. Immerhin is schon April. Entweder es fängt nächstes Wochenende an zu semmeln, oder wir können uns langsam auf die Hornis einstellen


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Nachdem ich das AB bis dato nur als Informationsquelle und nach einigen fehlgeschlagenen Versuchen meine erste Mefo zu fangen als Aufbauhilfe nutze, möchte ich jetzt auch mal etwas preisgeben.
Ich studiere seit fast 2 Jahren in Dk und habe allerdings erst vor kurzem meine Spinnrute mit nach DK genommen (vermutlich ein Frevel für die meisten von euch), da auch ich mittlerweile vom Mefo Fieber infiziert wurde (Grüße an Zacharias Z.)
Ich startete meine Mission Mefo mit diversen Trips um geeignete Spots auszukundschaften (natürlich immer mit der Rute im Gepäck). Ich fand auch einige schöne, unbefischte Stellen die geradezu nach Mefo rochen, mehr als ein Zupfer war dort allerdings nicht zu vermelden.
Nach einigen Schneiderrunden dann letzte Woche das erhoffte Erfolgserlebnis. Bei recht schönem Wetter wollte ich ein wenig Luft schnappen und fuhr die erste Stelle an, allerdings machte recht starker Gegenwind ausreichend Weite Würfe unmöglich, also setzte ich mich wieder in das geliehenen Auto und machte mich zur Ostküste auf, die mir allerdings bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt recht unbekannt war. Ich fuhr also in jeden Schleichweg um ans wasser zu kommen, um einen geeigneten Sport zu finden. Nach ca 1. Std fahrt fand ich eine vielversprechende Stelle, allerdings gab es dort eine Steilküste. Ich musste also ca. 3,5 m überwinden. Zum Glück hilf mir ein Seil ein Stück weiter, allerdings musste ich den Rest springen. Natürlich rutschte ich bei der Landung auf nassem Lehm aus und landete im Schlamm..super!
Aber immerhin war ich unten, die Rute noch heil und ich am Wasser. Ich wusch mich ein wenig und machte dann immer noch nörgelt meinen 1. Wurf. Kurz nachdem dem Wasserkontakt meiner bronzenen Möhre verspürte ich einen leichten Zupfer, ich ließ den Köder fallen-der nächste leichte Biß-weitere 3-4 Umdrehungen-stop und dann endlich war die Rute krum und ein Ostseebarren flog durch die Luft..Yeah..nun bloß nichts falsch machen, denn viele verabschieden sich ja recht schnell wieder. Ich ging im Drill extrem vorsichtig zu werke. Zum Glück lief alles gut und ich konnte meine erste Mefo landen..was sich in einem Freudenschrei äußerte. :vik:
Immer noch ein wenig hippelig warf ich wieder aus. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen der nächste Schlag in der Rute..unglaublich..da hing die nächste dran! Sie wehrte sich deutlich mehr was sich in diversen Fluchten und Sprüngen äußerte! Oh man war das ein Spaß!! Auch diese konnte sich richtig austoben, sodass ich die wohlgenährte Forelle letztlich erschöpft mit einer Welle auf den Strand ziehen konnte! Die Mühen hatten sich mehr als gelohnt!! Da anscheinend ein kleiner Trupp unterwegs war beeilte ich mich die den Köder wieder ins wasser zu bekommen. 3. Wurf..nichts -4. Wurf..nichts was war denn jetzt los 
5. Wurf und diesmal ein noch stärkerer Schlag i.d. Rute und eine noch größere Forelle schraubte sich schüttelt aus dem Wasser. Spätestens jetzt war ich völlig aus dem Häuschen!! Die dicke Forelle hatte jede Menge power und der Drill dauerte eine Weile, wobei sie (nur) 53 cm groß war. 5 Würfe und 3 mefos, so dachte ich jedenfalls bei genauerem hinsehen musste ich feststellen das die größte ein Stealhead war, was meine Freunde allerdings kaum schmälerte! Der Angeltag war perfekt…insgs. 144cm feinste Salmonide yeaaaaah! :q|supergri:q
Gefeiert wurde mit gegrillter Mefo und dem einen oder anderem Bier……

Köder: Bronzene Möhre (Mefos), Garnelen Imitation (Stealhead), NW 3-4, recht hohes, klares Wasser 
Alle 3 hatten nur Garnelen im Bauch


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

hier noch 1,2 handyfotos...


----------



## MefoProf (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,,

gratuliere zur 72 er! Hatte letztes Jahr ja auch das Vergnügen :q. Dieses Jahr sieht es aber wohl nicht besonders gut aus noch eine von den grossen zu erwischen, wie Rev. mefo schon schrieb.

@ Kasimir

Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang und dem Bericht. Da hast du ja einen schönen Schwarm getroffen. Somit ist der Bann gebrochen und es werden sicherlich noch viele weitere Berichte von dir in naher Zukunft folgen. Wo in DK war das denn? 

Gruss von Fünen


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Noch mal drei Bilder von Jörg`s 72-er! #6

Bitte nicht an dem Blut auf dem einen Bild Anstoß nehmen.   Haben dort gerade die BIG MAMA gekehlt!

Lieben Gruß, Rolf #h

P.S. Die "Unschärfe" auf dem 1. und 2. Bild ist ein Wassertropfen. Bitte um Verzeihung.


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ Kasimir Karausche, #h

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein kräftiges "*Petri Heil*"!
Kann deine Freude nur zugut verstehen, habe ich doch am Karfreitag ein ähnliches Vergnügen genießen dürfen! 
Weiterhin noch viel Spaß.
Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

..jo dank dir..werd ich sicherlich haben..werd dieses we nochmal verstärkt mit n paar jungs losgehen...mal schuan wie weit die fischerei in den abend stunden noch im focus steht..!

dir auch auch nochmal glückwunsch zur 72er..geile sau!

144cm in 2 fischen wäre mir auch durchaus recht..mal schaun was geht.

@ mefoprof: bin z. zt. auf falster 


good luck guys


----------



## goeddoek (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wünsche auch allen Glücklichen ein dickes Petri Heil #h

Tja - Bann gebrochen #c Wenn es nun endlich so wäre 

War heute auch noch mal los. Ist ja nicht so, dass die silbernen Freunde nicht da sind.Etliche "Anfasser" und was wirklich nervt - Nachläufer bis vor die Füße, die man  so schön im klaren Wasser beobachten kann.
Von Fliege bis Blinker und Springerfliege angeboten - nichts half.
So zickig wie in diesem Jahr habe ich Meerforellen noch nicht erlebt.

Ob die sich das von den Meeräschen abgekuckt haben #c  |supergri

@ Kasimir

Freut mich, das es wenigsten auf der Nachbarinsel klappt


----------



## donlotis (9. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Glückwunsch zur schönen Mefo! Das sieht ja nach nettem Angelwetter aus (umso besser!):









Gruß donlotis


----------



## elbtwister (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

hallo #hund vielen dank für die glückwünsche.ich kann nur allen mefo hunters raten am ball zu bleiben!! hatte auch ne längere durststrecke, und wurde mit einem supertag belohnt.immer an die big-mama glauben#6 irgendwann klapts, und dann sind die schneidertage vergessen.in diesem sinne wünsche ich allen hunters eine BIG MAMA:k und viel petri.

gruss jörg#h


----------



## schwerinchris (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Gesilbert !

2 Stunden mal zwischendurch in der östlichen Ostsee geblinkert,
hätte ich mir eigentlich sparen können.
Nach 3 Würfen Biss und danach nichts mehr |supergri
57 cm auf lila Vike Wobbler um 11. Uhr.
Wind NO später NW.


----------



## donlotis (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



elbtwister schrieb:


> hallo #hund vielen dank für die glückwünsche.ich kann nur allen mefo hunters raten am ball zu bleiben!! hatte auch ne längere durststrecke, und wurde mit einem supertag belohnt.immer an die big-mama glauben#6 irgendwann klapts, und dann sind die schneidertage vergessen.in diesem sinne wünsche ich allen hunters eine BIG MAMA:k und viel petri.
> 
> gruss jörg#h



Sechs Smilies in fünf Zeilen Text, das sagt alles! 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## xfishbonex (10. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



schwerinchris schrieb:


> Gesilbert !
> 
> 2 Stunden mal zwischendurch in der östlichen Ostsee geblinkert,
> hätte ich mir eigentlich sparen können.
> ...


das gibtes doch garnicht du pillerman geiles teil und ein petri heil für den silberbarren samstag legen wir richtig los bis dann freu mich schon :q


----------



## ~JoJo~ (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hi,

das erging mir vor einem Jahr ähnlich, als ich eine schöne ~70er aus dem Wasser zog (ausser, dass ich nicht noch 2 weitere Stunden am Wasser verbracht hatte): Ich kam an der Angelstelle an, warf ein paar Mal den Blinker aus und hatte dieses riesen Teil am Haken.

Mein Kumpel staunte nicht schlecht, da er in unmittelbarer Nähe schon seit einigen Stunden geangelt hatte.

Naja, nachdem ich die Forelle dann hatte, bin ich wieder los, um weiter zu büffeln.:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin Chris, #h

auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein kräftiges *"Petri Heil"!*

Wurde aber auch Zeit! :q
Nun schwing mal weiter die Rute, denn die Mefos sind da!!! :q#6

Gruß aus PCH
Rolf #h


----------



## Reppi (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



> Nun schwing mal weiter die Rute, denn die Mefos sind da



Kann Deine Berichte nicht mehr lesen , Rolf 
Du fütterst doch irgendwie an......
So schlecht wie dieses Jahr war es bei mir noch nie......
Gruß Uwe


----------



## schwerinchris (11. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Muhaha !!

@ Andree

Samstag bist du endlich drann. 
Dann helf ich dir beim tragen. #h

@ Rolf

Deine Beiträge tragen auch immer ein bischen zum Erfolg bei #6 Und Petri zu deinen dicken Fischen.
Ich hoffe man sieht sich bald mal.

Nun brauch ich blos mal eine an der Wedelpeitsche


----------



## Marcus van K (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Tach zusammen,

Hier mal meine Woche in Zahlen, 10 Fische :k

Dienstag, mit Basti eine Untermaßige für ihn
Mitwoch, alleine eine Untermßige für mich 
Donnertsag, mit Basti jeder 4. Davon ich eine 53er zum mitnehemen und 3 stück dürfen noch 2-3 cm größer werden. Basti eine 60er und eine 45er und auch 2 die noch wachsen dürfen.
Freitag, alleine und nix

Donnerstag war echt der Hammer, Basti brüllt zu mir rüber das er Kontakt hatte und sagte mir die Farbe. Daraufhin schnell den Blinker gewechselt und beim 3ten Wurf, zack Rute krumm leider zu klein für MV. Nächster Wurf, 3 umdrehungen, zack Rute krum die war dann schon besser und hing kurze Zeit später am Galgen. Nächster Wurf, 3 umdrehungen, zack Rute krum leider auch zu klein. dann war für ca 10 min Ruhe und dann wieder 3-4 umdrehungen zack Rute krum 4-5 Meter eingeholt und ausgestiegen schei..... aber nach 5 Metern zack Rute wieder krum, der haben aber auch leider die paar cm gefehlt.
Kurze Zeit später kam Basti auf mich zugewattet und in dem Moment hatte ich ca 25 Meter vor mir einen kräftigen biß, die Rute krum bis ins Handteil schneller Anhieb. Da blieb sie für ca 5-6 sekunden stehen und zog dann n bischen Schnur von der Rolle und war ausgestiegen, verdammte Schei....... zwischenzeitlich hatte Basti noch seine 60er gedrillt die sich beim Keschern ziemlich Zikkich anstellte.

Aber 3 Würfe mit 3 Fischen ist echt geil und der Tag hat echt Spaß gemacht.

Was mir auffällt ist, das ich noch nie soviel untermaßige Fische hatte wie in dieser Saison. Wie sind da eure erfahrungen bzw. Fänge? Hab mir erzählen lassen das davon gut 90% überlebenschancen hat!? Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall zu sehen das der Nachwuchs da ist und die kleinen waren richtig schön kugelrund (also gut genährt).


mfg Ich


----------



## Havorred01 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wer:Kumpel und ich 
Wo: Dänemark, Rund um Aabenraa
Wann: 03.04.-12.04.08
Wetter: Frost, Starkwind, Regen, SONNE!!
Wasser:Klar, bei Brandung ca. 5m trüben Rand. ca. 6-7°C
Köder: Fliegen, W-bugger, und Shrimps. Ringelwürmer und Tauwürmer
Fische: Ich: entnommen 10 Forellen, insgesamt ca 20.Fische :vik:gefangen. Mein Kumpel Felix: 3 entnommen und ca. 10 insgesamt gefangen. Seine 1. Forelle mit der Fliegenrute! #6

Beifang: Da wir hauptsächtlich vom Boot aus geangelt haben, habén wir in den ersten Tagen erstaunlich viele und große Dorsche an der Spinrute gefangen. Allerdings nur auf den Beifänger: Ringelwurmfliege.


----------



## totte (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hallo zusammen.
War heute in der südlichen Eckernförder Bucht unterwegs. Bin so gegen 11 Uhr am Wasser angekommen und los gings. Besser gesagt erst ging nichts. Nach 2 Stunden dann der erste Biss und gleich verwandelt. Eine 20er, ja richtig 20er Mefo hat sich den Wooly Bugger als Springerfliege geschnappt. Durfte natürlich wieder schwimmen. 10 Minuten später hing die nächste Mefo, war geschätzt eine 50er, denn nach 2 Sprüngen hat sie sich leider wieder verabschiedet. #hWar ein gut konstituierter Fisch, ging kurz über die Bremse. Natürlich macht man sich so seine Gedanken, was man falsch gemacht haben könnte. Habe mir vorgenommen beim nächsten Fisch, wenn denn einer kommen möge, etwas aggressiver zu drillen. Um 15:30 kam dann ca. 10 Meter vor mir einrichtig guter Fisch aus dem Wasser.|bigeyes Anwerfen brachte aber nichts. Um 16 Uhr passierte es dann; bam. Rute krumm und kräftiges Kopfschüteln. Merkte gleich, dass es eine gute Forelle sein mußte. Nach kurzem aber harten Drill lag dann meine bisher beste Mefo im Kescher. Wieder gebissen auf die Springerfliege vor einem Witch 20gr in der Farbe blau/silber/orange. Länge der Schönheit: 69cm:vik::vik:.
Danach ging nichts mehr aber wir wollen auch nicht unverschämt werden. War ein richtig guter Tag.
Übrigens, die Mefo hatte ausser einer kleinen Garnele nichts im Magen vorzuweisen.


----------



## xfishbonex (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

wann:heute 
wo : ostsee 
wer r.komik ,schwerinchris ,und ich 
was fliegenfischen und spinnfischen 
wetter : der absolute hammer sonne ententeich 
köder : wooly bugger als fliege und moresilda als blinker 
fisch : :vik::vik::vik:meine erste maßige mefo  gefangen auf ein moresilda sie ist genau 45 cm und wunderschön foto habe ich gemacht nur kann ich sie nicht reinstellen die schöne trutte habe vergessen die cam auf kleinbilder zu stellen #q#q#q es war absolut affen titten geil ich hatte noch eine im drill verloren auch auf ein moresilda blinker 
lg andre #6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch allen Fängern, vor allem Andre zur Ersten!

Gruß und stramme Leinen!
Martin


----------



## dat_geit (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Petri Andre.
Das läuft doch bei dir.

Da kann man bestimmt nicht meckern. Jetzt nur ordentlich weiter mit der Fliegenpeitsche üben und dann kommt da auch in kürze der erste Fisch.

Andy


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wann:heute
> wo : ostsee
> wer r.komik ,schwerinchris ,und ich
> was fliegenfischen und spinnfischen
> ...


 
eyy, siehst du, immer ausdauernd werfen dann klappt das schon!!!

petri zur 1. die vergisst du so schnell nicht!!

greetz

mirco


----------



## mj23 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hallo,

ich mach es mal kurz.... Ich habe endlich meine erste Mefo gefangen. Juhuuuuuuu!!!! Leider war sie zu klein (38cm und schwimmt wieder), aber endlich ist der Fluch gebrochen. Yippieeeeeee!!

Ort: Stohl
Uhrzeit: so gegen 18:00 Uhr
Köder: Hansen Fight in weiß grün


----------



## Freelander (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> wann:heute
> wo : ostsee
> wer r.komik ,schwerinchris ,und ich
> was fliegenfischen und spinnfischen
> ...


 
Na also Andre, da ist sie ja.Dickes Petri von mir und meinem Bruder.#6


----------



## Dorschdiggler (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



			
				xfishbonex schrieb:
			
		

> ...foto habe ich gemacht nur kann ich sie nicht reinstellen die schöne trutte habe vergessen die cam auf kleinbilder zu stellen



ich hoffe Andre, dass Du nichts dagegen hast 

Petri .... die Erste vergisst man nie #6


----------



## schwerinchris (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Petri Andree !!

Wurde auch langsam Zeit.|wavey:
War ein guter Tag auch wenn wir anderen beiden nix hatten.
Aber gutes Revier oder ?

L.G. Chris


----------



## Dr. Komix (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ich habe was! Einen Sonnenbrand!

Das war mal ein geile Tag. Aber der Mofokiller Andre hat´s uns mal richtig gezeigt. Fett Petri.

m


----------



## T.T (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wer: Meiner einer
Wo: Hohenfelde
Wann: heute, 7.00h - 12.00h
Wetter: Babypopo, Sonne und kaum Wind
Wasser: klar, stellenweise leicht eingetrübt
Köder: Falkfish Gnö, Blau-Silber
Fische: 1 Mefo, 1 Dorsch


----------



## gallus (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

he T.T. ham die fische auch maße?


----------



## Freddy007 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

petri auch von mir andre. las sie dir schmecken:m


----------



## xfishbonex (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ich hoffe Andre, dass Du nichts dagegen hast
> 
> Petri .... die Erste vergisst man nie #6


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes wow danke erst mal dafür das ist echt lieb von dir damit habe ich ja garnicht gerechenet 
#6
lg andre


----------



## T.T (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> he T.T. ham die fische auch maße?



Klar.

45cm die Mefo, und 43cm der Dorsch.


----------



## magnus12 (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Schöne Fische, Glückwunsch!

Ich hatte heute ne 50er, die sah aus wie der Tod,  spindeldürr und vom Netz zerschunden. 

Trotzdem cool, nach über 10 Jahren endlich mal einen Fisch auf den Kongetobis zu fangen, dieses 14cm-Teil 

Man traut sich so selten...


----------



## gallus (13. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@magnus12,
ist der kongtobis dieses lange plastikteil welches einen stift ähnelt?


----------



## magnus12 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

jep, schmale hohe Schnauze, dicker Hintern. Vor 2-3 Jahren auch mal im "Blinker " vorgestellt als "die Keule". 

Als ich in den 90ern anfing war das Ding in blau, rotgelb(!) und grüngelb unter Spezies sehr beliebt zur Herings/Sandaalzeit, habs aber selber selten gefischt.

Wie gesagt, 14 cm von einer Öse zur anderen, gestern beim Posten nochmal nachgemessen. 

Will das ab er nicht als Durchbruch feiern, der Fisch war so ausgehungert, der hätte auch auf ein Stück Erdbeertorte gebissen.


----------



## Mefospezialist (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Eine Woche Urlaub auf Fehmarn vom 07.04.-12.04.08

Wann: 07.04.08  6.30-9.00
Wo: Wallnau
Wind: Null
Fang: 45er auf Magnus als Springerfliege (released) um 7.30Uhr
dann um 8.00Uhr ne gut genährte 55er auf Flymbo 25gr. grün-silber 
ansonsten zwei kurze anfasser

Wann: 08.04.08  8.00Uhr bis 11.30Uhr
Wo: Puttgarden
Wind: 1-2 im Rücken
Fang: Null
Alles probiert, Spiro mit Fliege, mit Wurm, Wobbler, Blinker aber nichts zu machen, dafür mit einem super Sonnenaufgang entschädigt 

Wann: 10.04.2008  7.00Uhr bis 10.00Uhr
Wo: Fehmarnsund Landseite
Wind: 1-2 von vorn
Fang: 35cm auf Thor 18gr. gelb-Rot (released)
Sonst nüscht mehr

Wann: 11.04.2008  6.30Uhr bis 12.00Uhr
Wo: Niobe bis 8.30Uhr danach Westermakelsdorf richtung Bojendorf
Wind: aus südwest 2-3
Fang: Niobe 1 Anfasser sonst nix Westermakelsdorf eine gut genährte 50er auf Tobis Wobbler in Gelb-Rot und eine 55er Steelhaed auf Spiro mit Fliege

Alles in allem dafür das ich nur 3mal im Jahr an die Küste komme ein super fischen mit viel Sonne, nur 1Tag schlechteres Wetter gehabt.

Fehmarn ist immer wieder ne Reise wert, zumindest bis die Brücke nach Dänenland fertig ist. 
Ich hoffe danach ist auch noch so gutes Fischen möglich.
#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Na siehste Andrè, alles wird guuuuut. |pftroest: #6
Glückwunsch zur 1.!!!
Mach weiter so. Motivationstraining hat ja geholfen! :q#6

Auch allen anderen Fängern ein "Petri Heil"! #6


----------



## Hackersepp (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ich war 2 Tage lang auf Rügen unterwegs, tag und nacht.|rolleyes

Leider keine einzige Mefo geschweige denn Mefokontakt.

Die Fische wollen einfach nicht beissen. Hab mich mit mehreren Anglern unterhalten, die schon seit ner Woche erfolglos das Meer nach den Fischen absuchen.;+ Komischerweise wird einem in jedem Angelgeschäft gesagt, dass die Meerforellen richtig gut gehen.

Schade, dass ich eine Beisspause erwischt habe.

Achja, da es keinen Dorschfangthread gibt, poste ich hier 2 der 5 Beifänge:q  der kleine hatte  42cm und der große hatte 60cm.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Mittwoch eine unter Maß und eine knapp drüber und gestern ne nette 52er.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Dickes Petri allen Fängern!

Uli nur 1 Fisch gestern???

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Jepp, Mittwoch hatte ich noch ein recht feistes Gerät verloren. Ich ärgere mich immer noch. Übrigens gibt es auch Tage an denen ich nix fange. Meines Wissens ist der Fachbegriff dafür "meistens."

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Ich dachte an Deine charmante Begleitung.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Nein leider nix. Das hat mich allerdings auch sehr geärgert. Aber sie kann es das ist kein Thema. Sie ist immer munter hinter mir her, auch durch die übelsten Steinfelder in ... . Da konnte ich nur die Mütze ziehen, die ich wegen des Bombenwetters nicht auf hatte. Ich hätte gern auf meinen Fisch verzichtet, wenn sie den an die Leine bekommen hätte. Das hätte doch noch eine deutlich nachhaltigere Art der Freude ausgelöst...


----------



## Pikepauly (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Schade, aber mehr als Alles geben kann keiner.

Wie war das mit der Demut!


----------



## zame (14. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Das war doch mal ein schöner Angeltag!|wavey:
Beim letzten Mal hatte ich ja schon erwähnt das ich leider beim 999sten Wurf aufhören musste.:c

Auch an diesem Tag habe ich Strand hobbing betrieben und zwar so lange bis ich das trübe Wasser gefunden habe.
Das Ergebnis von ca. 13-14 Stunden intensiven angeln, waren drei Mefo´s und 3
Fehlbisse. :m

Nr.1               43 cm
Nr.2               48 cm
Nr.3               49 cm

Hätte ich bei der Ersten gewusst das noch zwei weitere folgen, hätte Sie wieder schwimmen dürfen. Da es mein erster Fisch in der Saison war musste Sie mit.
Schlechtes Timing

3 Fisch haben auf die Springerfliege gebissen und
3 Fische auf meinen Blinker.
Wind: West
Wasser: trübe:g


Der Anfang ist gemacht und nach 5 Tagen Schneider hatte ich mir das auch verdient. Am Wochenende greife ich wieder an!!

Schönen Gruß und Petri von Zame


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Nach 10 1/2 Nullrunden (eine im Drill verloren) konnte ich jetzt auch die erste verhaften. Aber der Reihe nach.
War am 13.04.08 nach kurzer familiärer Dikussion für einen Ausflug an die Lübecker Bucht freigestellt worden. :q Bei Abfahrt super Wetter, bei Ankunft am Angelplatz begann es zu regnen. Dies hielt dann ca. 2 Std. an. Das Wasser war glasklar, wenig Wind aus West. 6 Angler waren schon vor mir da, keinen Kontakt. Strand hoch und runter, nichts. Nach einem ausfürlichen Schnack |bla: wieder ins Wasser (meine Lieblingsstelle). Beim reinwaten den ersten Wurf, 5 Umdrehungen und Biß. Ein erster Sprung, Bremse lockerer gestellt. Ein zweiter Sprung, noch lockerer gestellt (war eigentlich gar nicht fest). Ich fummel nach dem Kescher, ein dritter Sprung und .... lose Schnur, Sche..... #q Wird wohl wieder nichts, denn wie sagen manche: "Du kriegst eine Chance...." Na ja, mache ich mich auf den Rückweg, denn es wird schon langsam dunkel. Frustiert schleudere ich meinen rot/gelben Snaps in 20 g Richtung Horizont. Plötzlich in Ruck. Der Fisch geht mit ruckartigen Bewegungen Richtung Grund, ein Dorsch. Beim  Drill zeigt  der "Dorsch" sich an der Oberfläche, seltsam. #d Immer noch "dorschtypisches" Fluchtverhalten. Ca. 10 m vor mir sehe ich den Fisch das erste Mal richtig. Ein silberner Schatten. Nach einer weiteren Flucht von ca. 20 m kann ich den Fisch endlich keschern. Meine erste diesjährige Forelle liegt im Kescher. :m An Land kommt Rolf #h vorbei. Wir messen und wiegen den Fisch (56 m, 1,9 kg) und fischen noch ein wenig zusammen.
Beim Ausnehmen finden sich im Magen 2 Sandalle und ein extrem langer Fischbandwurm :v (obwohl die Forelle kugelrund ist). Dieser ist wohl ungefährlich, solange man den Fisch in irgendeiner Form gart.


----------



## gallus (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

dickes petri an dirk,
aber warum fährst du an die L-bucht?,haste noch nix 
in der nähe gefunden?

Gruß Gallus


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ gallus, #h
 Die L-Bucht beginnt doch bei Boltenhagen, genauer gesagt bei "Groß Klützhoeved"! :m  Und das ist doch nah dran! |rolleyes


@ Dirk, #h

ein fettes *"Petri Heil"* an Dich! :m

Endlich hat`s geklappt. Ausdauer macht sich halt bezahlt. :q
Ist wirklich ein feiner Fisch! :m

Wenn ich die Bilder von Mathias habe, dann stelle ich meinen "Fang" auch rein. Ist ja auch nicht ganz alltäglich! :m

Lieben Gruß, Rolf #h


----------



## Ines (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein leider nix. Das hat mich allerdings auch sehr geärgert. Aber sie kann es das ist kein Thema. Sie ist immer munter hinter mir her, auch durch die übelsten Steinfelder in ... . Da konnte ich nur die Mütze ziehen, die ich wegen des Bombenwetters nicht auf hatte. Ich hätte gern auf meinen Fisch verzichtet, wenn sie den an die Leine bekommen hätte. Das hätte doch noch eine deutlich nachhaltigere Art der Freude ausgelöst...



Danke für die Würdigung, Uli!
Mir hat es jedenfalls Spaß gemacht.
Und ich werde es weiter probieren, mit Geduld und Demut...

Es ist ja ein wirklich unverfügbarer Moment, auf den man da wartet.

Gruß, Ines

(Und vielleicht ist Pauly beim nächsten Mal auch dabei oder findet eine glaubwürdigere Ausrede als "Brassenstippen"|uhoh


----------



## Pikepauly (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin liebe Ines!

Bitte nicht meckern, wenn die nächsten Tage das Ergebnis im I-Net steht, wirst Du meinen Namen im Mittelfeld sehen.

Wäre gerne mit Euch @Eastcoast gewesen.

Nächstes Mal ist der Horsti Schlämmer dabei.

Du siehst ich arbeite an meiner Rechtschreibung.


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ Gallus
Wie Rolf schon schreibt, die Lübecker Bucht fängt weiter östlich an als man denkt. #6 Dort waren wir.


----------



## Ines (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal ist der Horsti Schlämmer dabei.



Das klingt stark nach Über-Identifikation!


----------



## bamse34 (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@dirk.steffen
56 m!!!! Wow, da kommt nicht mal ein Blauwal mit! Spaß beiseite dickes Petri von mir! Schöner Fisch
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## dirk.steffen (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Jo, da hab ich wohl vor lauter Aufregung etwas übertrieben. :vik:


----------



## gallus (15. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ dirk und rolf

 achso,naja dann geister wir wir ja im selben revier rum.
 bei dirk kenne ich sogar die stelle auf dem profilbild.
 bei deinem  rolf,das in der wismarbucht mein ich,hab leider keinen plan.|kopfkrat


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Leider habe ich die Bilder noch nicht bekommen! |rolleyes
Nur soviel.
Habe beim sacken lassen des Blinkers über Sandgrund einen lütten Steinbutt gehakt! :k
atürlich durfte der nach dem Foto wieder schwimmen. Alltäglich ist so ein "Fang" sicherlich nicht! |rolleyes  Mensch wenn der bloß größer gewesen wäre, dann ....... :k#h


----------



## DDK (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Tach, 
konnte Gestern noch 3 schöne Mefo´s auf Rügen fangen.
Habe sie alle vom Boot aus auf 2,5m Schleppen können.:l


----------



## Boddenfrosch (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hallo!
Am 13.April wurde vor Rügen eine Meerforelle von 95 cm und 13,6 Kilo bei einer Angelwunder-Guidingtour gefangen. Das ist der neue Deutsche Meerforellenrekord! 
Petri Heil


----------



## Boddenmops (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Kleiner Nachtrag von letzter Woche:


Einen Kollegen und mich hat es nach inzwischen 5 Nullrunden in Folge (bei mir, nicht bei ihm) mal wieder auf die Insel gezogen um als Strandläufer den Meerforellen nachzustellen.

Leider sollte es auch diesmal wieder anders kommen ... |rolleyes

Ankunft gegen 9 am Wasser, drei weitere Angler in Sichtweite - also andere Richtung.
Nach etwa 3 Stunden ein kräftiger Schlag in der Rute - trotz sofortigen Anhiebs leider kein Widerstand am anderen Ende. Schade.
Also weiter ...
2 min später neben mir ein ganz cooles "Haaab' was ..." – seine doch recht harte Rute ist gut krumm, sieht aus wie bei einem Hänger. Der Gehakte nimmt weder Schnur noch kann mein Mitstreiter welche gewinnen. Der Fische zieht einfach nur im Halbkreis von rechts nach links um ihn herum, schwimmt dann auf uns zu, bleibt stehen – ein kräftiges Schütteln – lose Schnur. Mist ! Das war was Besseres.
Also weiter ...
Weitere 2 Stunden gefischt, kein Anfasser, nix.
Ich wechsele den Köder und die Stelle, ziehe 200m weiter.
Neuer Stein, 2. Wurf – Tüddel (hatte ich früher mit FL nie). Nach 5 min Rumgepüker ist das Übel behoben, der Blinker hat beim Absinken wohl Kraut eingesammelt. 
Beim Einholen dann die Überraschung: |bigeyes 
Das vermeintliche Krautbüschel enttarnt sich als dieser kleine gefräßige Racker, der wohl jedes Salzwasser-Aquarium verschönern würde. Tippe mal auf Seeskorpion. Schnell 2 Handy-Fotos und zurück mit ihm.

Danach noch 2 Stündchen weiter das Meer mit Blech und Wobbler beworfen – ohne Erfolg.
Trotzdem toller, ereignis- und erfahrungsreicher Tag.

Da die Jagd einem anderen Zielfisch galt, hab ich gedacht, es passt hierhin.


@ Rolf
Bist also nicht der Einzige mit ’nem überraschenden Zufallsfang, allerdings wäre Deiner wohl leckerer ... 


Ein dickes "*Petri Heil*" allen anderen Erfolgreichen (und auch den Schneidern), besonders denen aus meiner Heimat Grevesmühlen und Umgebung (u.a. der chirurgischen Chefetage) ! 

Am Wochenende geht’s wohl wieder auf die Jagd (wenn Petrus mit dem Wind etwas gnädig ist ggf. auch mit Schlauchi und Quirl) – vielleicht schließt sich ja noch jemand an, der ebenfalls auf Rügen sein Unwesen treibt ...


Mit sportlichen Grüßen, Stefan


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin Stefan, #h

na der kleine Kerl sieht doch recht lustig aus. Hatte vor 8 Jahren dort oben an einem Tag 4 Stück davon. Alle geblinkert mit einem leichten Hansen Flash. #d

Mit dem "lecker" wäre es wirklich schön gewesen, aber der Steinbutt war vielleicht 25 - 28 cm lütt. #d
Aber es läßt hoffen! #6

Da fällt mir doch ein,|kopfkrat  daß da jemand aus der Flensburger Ecke immer mal "Steinbutt" angeln wollte! :q #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moinsen,der Baron und Ich waren für 5 Tage bei Kasimir Karausche auf der dänischen Insel Falster um unser silberen Freunden nachzustellen...
Die Fänge ließen leider ein wenig zu wünschen übrig,aber alles im allem war es ein super schöner Urlaub der möglichst schnell wiederholt werden muss!!:g
Wir haben Strände gesehen, wo wir hier Deutschland nur von träumen können!Zauberwälder die direkt bis an die Klippen der Steilküste ans Meer ragen,kleine Bäche die direkt aus dem Wald wie kleine Wasserfälle in die Ostsee müden...Einfach nur wunderschön!!!
Da ist es auch nebensächlich,dass wir zu dritt in 5 Tagen nur 5 Silberbarren,wovon einer noch untermassig war,gefangen haben.
Ein wenig Pech hatten wir aber,da wir ätliche Bisse nicht richtig verwerten konnten,sonst wäre es wohl zweistellig geworden...
So,jetzt noch ein Paar Daten zu den einzelnen Angeltagen.

Wann : 11.4.08  15-19 Uhr
Wo : Gedser Odde
Wind : Ost 4-5 Bft
Wetter : Stürmisch/Regen
Fänge : der Baron eine 42er,Kasimir eine 47er,Ich eine 52er
Köder : weisser 25g Snaps & grün/weisser 26g Thor
Kasimir hat noch eine im Drill verloren...


Anhang anzeigen 79513


Anhang anzeigen 79514


Anhang anzeigen 79515


Anhang anzeigen 79516


Anhang anzeigen 79517



Wann : 12.4.08   13-20 Uhr
Wo : erst Gedser Odde Ostseit, dann Südseite
Wind : West 2 Bft
Wetter : Sonnenschein
Fäge : NULL
Köder : Alles,Blinker,Spökets,Fliege mit Spiro
Ich hab leider eine im Drill verloren,aber das passiert nunmal...


Wann : 13.4.08  13-21 Uhr
Wo : Irgenwo im Nordosten von Falster
Wind : Südwest 2-3 Bft
Wetter : Sonnenschein
Fänge : Null
Köder : Alles
Ich hab wieder ne schöne nach ca. 2 minütigen Drill verloren,die hatte auf jeden Fall mehr auf den Rippen.
Abends sind die Forellen wie im Forellenpuff zwischen uns rumm gesprungen,sowas hab Ich vorher noch nicht gesehen...


Wann : 14.4.08  15-21 Uhr
Wo : Gedser Odde
Wind : West 3-4
Wetter : stark bewölkt
Fänge : Null
Köder : Alles
Der Baron hat eine ca. 50-60cm grosse Forelle kurz vorm Kescher verloren...Wir hatten üder den ganzen Tag verteilt immer wieder leichte Anfasser...


Wann : 15.4.08 13-20 Uhr
Wo : Irgendwo im Osten von Falster
Wind : West 1-2 Bft
Wetter : Sonnenschein
Fänge : der Baron eine untermassige,Kasimir eine 47er
Köder : die lüdde grün/silber 25g Snaps,die 47er grün/weisser 26g Thor
Die untermassige wurde natürlich schonend released,der Baron hat wieder eine ca.50er kurz vorm Kescher verloren...


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hier die untermassige und die 47er


Anhang anzeigen 79518


Anhang anzeigen 79519


Anhang anzeigen 79520


Anhang anzeigen 79521


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Na das sind doch tole Bilder und Fisch gab es auch. #6  Petri!!! #6
Wald bis an die Küste? |kopfkrat
Bäche zwischendurch, die ins Wasser fließen? |kopfkrat
Gibt es auch bei uns!!! 
Z.B. auf Rügen bei Nardevitz! #6 #h

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## eggeuser (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ dirk.steffen

hallo dirk, auch von mir ein dickes petri heil.
tom hat mich heute angerufen und mir neidvoll von deinem fang berichtet. ich hoffe, du kannst uns übernächste woche ein paar gute tips geben.
viele grüße 
chris


----------



## fischlandmefo (16. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Na das sind doch tole Bilder und Fisch gab es auch. #6  Petri!!! #6
> Wald bis an die Küste? |kopfkrat
> Bäche zwischendurch, die ins Wasser fließen? |kopfkrat
> Gibt es auch bei uns!!!
> ...



Jooh,nicht alles verraten....:q!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Na das sind doch tole Bilder und Fisch gab es auch. #6  Petri!!! #6
> Wald bis an die Küste? |kopfkrat
> Bäche zwischendurch, die ins Wasser fließen? |kopfkrat
> Gibt es auch bei uns!!!
> ...





Auf Rügen hab ich auch noch nicht gefischt...
Ich meinte Fehmarn und die ostholsteinische Küste...:m

Mal sehen,vielleicht wird am WE nochmal angegriffen,aber spätestens am nächsten WE,dann wollen wir mal nach Boltenhagen!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (17. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Auf Rügen hab ich auch noch nicht gefischt...
> Ich meinte Fehmarn und die ostholsteinische Küste...:m
> 
> Mal sehen,vielleicht wird am WE nochmal angegriffen,aber spätestens am nächsten WE,dann wollen wir mal nach Boltenhagen!!!


hallo boltenhagen sind da nicht immer netze #q#q#q


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo boltenhagen sind da nicht immer netze #q#q#q




Keine Ahnung!!!???
Aber gut,dass du bescheid sagts!!:g
Dann werden wir wohl doch wieder nach Fehmarn fahren!
Weiss jemand wie es zur Zeit mit den Netzen in und um Boltenhagen aussieht?


----------



## gallus (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ zacha
die chancen stehen immer gut das welche dastehen..
Fahrt doch nach...


----------



## mefohunter84 (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

*H I L F E !!!*

Wer kann helfen? Habe Bilder in folgendem Format: *dat*

Kann die Bilder aber bei mir nicht öffnen!!! #d

Könnte jemand helfen? Ich würde die Bilder per E-Mail schicken.
Die müßten dann in ein anderes Format gebracht werden! Format JPEG wäre für mich super! 
Es handelt sich um Bilder von meinem letzten "Bei"-fang ! #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## xfishbonex (18. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

hast du schon hilfe gefunden rolf  ich kann das leider nicht lg andre


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> *H I L F E !!!*
> 
> Wer kann helfen? Habe Bilder in folgendem Format: *dat*
> 
> ...



@mefohunter84

So wie es aussieht hast du eine Foto-CD mit einer Slideshow. In der Dat-Datei sind die Bilder drin, damit der DVD-Player die Bilder als Slideshow abspielen kann.

Es gibt zwei Lösungen:

1. Du kennst den jenigen der die CD gemacht hat. Und dieser hat noch die Orginal Bilder. Dann lass dir die Bilder nochmal brennen als Daten-CD nicht als Slideshow 

2. Du schaust die die CD auf deinem Rechner mit einem DVD-Player an der Screenshots machen kann. Z.B. Power DVD kann das. Und musst dann wohl oder Übel in den sauren Apfel beißen und jedes einzelne Bild "abzufotografieren". Also jeweils einen Screenshot machen.

Erste Variant ist da glaub ich die beste Lösung.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ Ostsee_Wurm23, #h

besten Dank für deinen Tipp! 

Leider habe ich *keine* CD. #d  Die Bilder habe ich lediglich als E-Mail bekommen. 
Also bin ich da etwas "aufgeschmissen"! 
Na mal schaun, wie wir das noch hinbekommen.
Die Bilder sollen aber echt toll aussehen! :k

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## duck_68 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

und wenn Du versuchst, die Bilder mit dem IrfanView zu öffnen und dann beim Speichern mir dem IrfanView in das entsprechende jepg Format umzuwandeln?? Sollte eigentlich klappen. Viel Erfolg

Martin


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Irfan View geht ja sehr gut, im Moment muss man nur aufpassen das man nicht gleich ein ganzes Software Jahresabo runterlädt. Für den Schnäppchenpreis von 96 Euro.

Ein Klick zuviel und die Kohle ist weg.


----------



## duck_68 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

naja, da muss man sich schon recht dämlich anstellen um ein kpl. Jahresabo zu ordern......


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> und wenn Du versuchst, die Bilder mit dem IrfanView zu öffnen und dann beim Speichern mir dem IrfanView in das entsprechende jepg Format umzuwandeln?? Sollte eigentlich klappen. Viel Erfolg
> 
> Martin




Besten Dank für den Tipp! :m

Ich bin zwar mit dem PC nicht gerade "grün", aber es hat geklappt! :m
Hatte sogar IrfanView auf meinem Rechner! 
Bischen durchwühlen und ohla, geschaft!

So nun aber das Ergebnis.
Die Bilder sind von Mathias. Entstanden an Sonntag 13.04.2008
Nochmals vielen Dank an dich, Mathias.
So nun aber! #6


----------



## xfishbonex (19. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

|supergri|supergri|supergri das ist doch ein steinbutt oder das ist ne delikatesse :k die sind voll lecker mein vater hat die immer gefangen auf fehmarn vom boot aus :gpetri rolf |supergri|supergri lg andre


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Danke Andrè, #6

tja der Lütte hätte nur etwas größer sein müssen, dann hätte er mir auch gemundet! 
Aber.....
Wo kleine Steinbutt sind, da treiben sich auch etwas größere Steinbutt rum!!! :q


----------



## schwerinchris (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Hallo Bilderverschicker 

hab da mal einen kleinen Tip.
Benutzt doch mal zum Bilderverschicken Picasa von Google,
dat funzt bei Jedem auch wenn er k.A. hat.
Wandelt die bilder automatisch in JPG um.
Irfan View geht auch, aber ist für manchmal zu kompliziert.

C.U. Chris:m

Vom 26.04-03.05.2008 auf Langeland |wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Danke Andrè, #6
> 
> tja der Lütte hätte nur etwas größer sein müssen, dann hätte er mir auch gemundet!
> Aber.....
> Wo kleine Steinbutt sind, da treiben sich auch etwas größere Steinbutt rum!!! :q



Schöner Beifang :m. Freu mich mich schon sehr auf deine zukünftigen Fangberichte :q. 


Gibt es die bei euch öfter. Die Fischer hier haben auch immer mal welche im Netz. Ich hab deshalb auch schon mal versucht gezielt auf Steinbutt zu angeln, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Vielleicht klappt es bei dir ja besser #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Freitag abend um 18 Uhr am Wasser. 1820 eine nette eben so Ü50. Samstag hatte Windmaster 3 Stück. Zwei gute, eine zurück und ich musste in die Röhre schauen.

Uli


----------



## Pikepauly (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Dickes Petri den Fängern.
@Uli
Bin ein bischen neidisch, auf euer liebevoll dekoriertes "Hotelzimmer".


----------



## C..pHunter (20. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin moin...

War heute nach langer Abstinenz endlich mal wieder mit nem Kumpel an der Küste... Waren um 12.00Uhr am Wasser und hatten gleich die ersten Anzeichen, die auf einen erfolgreichen Tag deuteten! Nach dem ersten Wurf hatte ich gleich einen Nachläufer und kurze Zeit später hatte mein Kumpel nen kurzen Kontakt. Nach ca. ner Stunde hatte ich dann einen heftigen Biss und kurze Zeit später glitt eine schöne 55er über die Maschen.:vik: Bis auf ein paar kurze Kontakte blieb es bis 16.00Uhr ruhig und wir sind dann erstmal selber wat essen gefahren...

Um 18.00Uhr sind wir dann wieder auf der Stelle angekommen und haben erstmal ne Verperlung genossen. Kaum im Wasser, 1. Wurf, hat mein Kumpel gleich nen Kontakt der aber nach 3 sek. wieder weg war...:r Also weiter und ca. 10 sek. später ist meine Aspire krumm und in der ferne zeigt sich schon der Barren in der Luft... Ergebnis war eine wohlgenährte 50er:vik:

Danach hatte mein Kumpel seine goldene Stunde! Innerhalb einer Stunde konnte er dann noch 3 schöne Forellen für sich verbuchen! davon auch 2x50 und eine mitte 40...Somit hat er seine neue Fire Blood ehrenhaft entjungfert...#6


Bis auf den sch... kalten Ostwind war es ein herrlicher Tag!!!


Gruß Dennis


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

*Wenn der Bauch entscheidet, .......*  #6

ist`s ja so eine Sache. Nun wehte es ja schon den 3. Tag aus NO und das mit gut 5 bf. Eigentlich, so die landläufige Ansicht vieler Angler, nicht gerade die besten Vorraussetzungen für einen erfolgreichen Fang!

Ich sehe das gaaaaanz anders. 
Wichtig für gute Chancen zum Fang einer von uns allen geliebten silbernen Schönheit ist eine *stabile Wetterlage*! Damit meine ich, dass konstante Bedingungen mehr als 2 Tage, besser noch 3-5 Tage andauern sollten. 
Windrichtung, Strömung und Luftdruck messe ich dabei eine gleichwichtige Bedeutung bei. Tja und da ist dann noch mein Bauch! 

Der sagte mir, dass es heute klappen könnte. Zuerst nahmen wir uns, bei noch mäßigen Windstärken von 3 bf, die westliche Küste vor. Doch der Wind nahm immer mehr zu, so daß an eine konzentrierte Fischerei nicht mehr zu denken war.
Das erste Bild zeigt die dort vorherschenden Bedingungen.
Also Stellungswechsel an die Ostseite. Dort befische ich mit Vorliebe eine mir bekannte Stelle ab. Das hat bestimmte Gründe, auf die ich hier nicht weiter eingehen möchte. 
Am Parkplatz trafen wir noch Mayk.
Nachdem wir ins Wasser gewatet waren, gesellten sich noch 2 weitere Angler zu uns. Sie bezogen etwas weiter recht von uns Stellung. Einer fischte mit Blinker, der andere mit Fliege.
Mathias hatte mich zuvor überredet, eine von seinen handgebundenen Fliegen als Springer zu montieren. Also sozusagen doppelte "Gewinnchance"! :q
Nach 30 Minuten hatte Mathias einen Nachläufer. Das lies hoffen. Kaum eine Minute später vermeldete der Angler neben uns, der mit Blinker fischte, einen Biß. Kurze Zeit später zappelte eine kleinere Meerforelle vor seinen Füßen. Schonen wurde ihr der Haken entfernt und ab ging`s in die Freiheit.
Nach weiteren 15 Minuten konnte ich einen Biß vermelden. Der Fisch schüttelte sich heftig und ich befürchtete schon, dass er mir verloren geht. Aber nichts wahr`s. Nach gut 2 Minuten lag eine schöne 50er Meerforelle in meinem Kescher. Tja und worauf hatte Sie gebissen? |kopfkrat
Auf die Springerfliege! :q
Mathias machte noch ein paar Bilder und ich versprach ihm, daß er die Hälfte des Fisches abbekommt, da sie ja an "seiner" Springerfliege gebissen hatte. |rolleyes
30 Minuten später durchfuhr meine Rute ein erneuter Schlag. Die Krümmung der Rute ließ die Hoffnung auf einen etwas größeren Fisch zu. Und so war es auch. Nach 3 Minuten lag eine pralle 54er Merforelle in den Maschen meines Keschers. Köder, ......
SPRINGERFLIEGE !!! :q :m
Geschichten die das Leben schreibt!  Ich versprach Mathias jetzt, sollte er selber keinen Fisch mehr bekommen, eine "ganze" Meefo! :q Kaum war der Fisch versorgt hatte der Angler neben uns (der mit dem Blinker) auch wieder einen Fisch am Band. Auch diese Meefo konnte gelandet werden und maß gute 52 cm. #6
Danach passierte leider nichts mehr. Gegen 18:30 Uhr verließen wir das Wasser und ließen am Strand noch einmal das Erlebte Revue passieren.
Dann traten wir den Heimweg an.
Also Mädels und Jungs. Immer ein paar Überlegungen anstellen |kopfkrat  und dann auch auf den Bauch hören.

Ach übrigens es waren insgesamt 10 Angler an dem Küstenabschnitt und keiner weiter hatte Fisch!!! |kopfkrat
Soviel zur eingangs erwähnten "Stellenwahl"!  #6

Alles noch mal in Kurzform.

Wer: Mathias und ich
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wann: 20.04.2008 12.00-18.30 Uhr
Wieso: Bauchgefühl 
Wetter: leicht bewölkt, Wind 5 bf aus NO |uhoh:
Wasser: klar
Köder: Blinker und Springerfliege
Fische: 2 x Meefo 50 cm, 54 cm


----------



## xfishbonex (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

petri heil an euch schöne geschichte un d geile fische #6


----------



## goeddoek (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Wieder mal ein 1a Bericht, Rolf #6

Vielen Dank dafür und ein dickes Petri Heil :m


Überlegungen anstellen ? Gute Idee :vik:

Ich habe gerade überlegt, was für eine Springerfliege ihr genommen habt 

So für mich mal so, hast Du doch sicher 'nen Tipp


----------



## xfishbonex (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein 1a Bericht, Rolf #6
> 
> Vielen Dank dafür und ein dickes Petri Heil :m
> 
> ...


betimmt ne polarmagnus :g


----------



## gallus (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

oder klassisch wie ich sie verwende:

*--Alexandra--*


----------



## goeddoek (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Die beiden genannten Fliegen verwende ich auch. Wenn Rolf allerdings 'ne Alte Naive (oder wie heißt das ? :q )kennt, würde ich die auch gerne kennenlernen - also die Fliege ist jetzt gemeint


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Mensch Georg, du alter Schlawiener. :q

Alle Tipp`s liegen daneben!!! #d :q
Aber darf ich`s ausplaudern? |kopfkrat |bla: 
Neeeeeee! #d :q
Kann nur sagen, dass mein Begleiter, der gute "alte" Mathias, den richtigen Riecher hatte! :m :vik:
Nur soviel verrate ich, dass es kein "handelsübliches" Modell war. #d
Tja und wenn der Mathias nicht nen Bart hätte, .... |smlove2: ich hätte ihn vor Freude knu.... können! :q
Aber Spaß beiseite. Es war schon eine tolle Tour! #6


----------



## xfishbonex (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Mensch Georg, du alter Schlawiener. :q
> 
> Alle Tipp`s liegen daneben!!! #d :q
> Aber darf ich`s ausplaudern? |kopfkrat |bla:
> ...


mist und ich dachte die gute lte polarmagnus war es :q


----------



## Maifliege (21. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Als Springerfliege würde ich immer ne Krabbe empfehlen... Beste Erfahrungen! Richtig Welle an der Stelle, lieb ich auch.
TL
Maifliege


----------



## dirk.steffen (22. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ Rolf
Wieder mal dickes Petri (vor allem, daß es mir der Springerfliege so schnell geklappt hat #6).
Meine Tour heut war "vom Winde verweht" :c.
Werde e sjetzt erst wieder am Samstagabend auf Langeland probieren. :vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Na Dirk, dann wünsche ich dir mal viel Glück und das die Tour nicht auch noch "vom Winde verweht" wird!  #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Noch ein paar Bilder von der letzten Tour. 
Sozusagen als Aufmunterung! :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,
gestern habe ich es auch endlich geschafft und meine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr gefangen. War in Meschendorf mit meiner Aluladde unterwegs und habe mit meinem Kumpel am kleinen Scotty die Wobbler geschleppt. Wir hatten einige gute Leos und ich dann eben eine Mefo von 47 Zentimeter. Nicht gross aber die erste. 
Hoffentlich kommen die Hornies nicht so schnell dann geht ja vielleicht noch was am nächsten WE und Pfingsten.


----------



## Skorpion (28. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@MS
Perti zu deinem Silber, #6
War bestimmt eine willkommene Abwechslung zu den Dorschen |supergri


----------



## Aalsucher (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,moin Ihr Jäger!War letzten Samstag mal wieder einen Tag in der E-Bucht.Ein rundum schöner Tag.(Wind,Wellen,Sonne)Aber jetzt mal zum wesentlichen.Ich bin voll deprimiert.Insgesamt 5 Mefo's und alle zwischen 30 und 35cm.Das kann doch nicht war sein,wer setzt die hier ein?(,,Witz")Aber was soll es,vielleicht kann ich die kleinen ja im Herbst noch mal überlisten.
Gruß Stefan aus Stade


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,ich war heute auf meiner Heimstrecke unterwegs.                     
2Mefos von ca.50cm. gebissen auf Victor Gelb/Grün! Die eine hatte 6Tobis im Magen. Als Beifang...10Hornis:q!!! Ich hatte am Tag sehr viele  Tobis gesehen,da hat der Victor voll gepasst! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Skorpion (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Schlechte Nachrichten Jungs: die ersten Hornis sind da  |uhoh:
Ich hatte gestern  neben einigen Mefo`s die ersten 3 Hornhechte


----------



## bossi (30. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Skorpion schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten Jungs: die ersten Hornis sind da |uhoh:
> Ich hatte gestern neben einigen Mefo`s die ersten 3 Hornhechte


 
Wo hast sie denn gefangen?


----------



## Watfischer84 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Gestern abend auf grünen wohly bugger. 72cm und 4,65 kg.


----------



## Beifänger (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Saugeiler Fisch, Glückwunsch Steffen! #6#6#6

TL


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Was für ein Prachtfisch und dann noch an der Fliegenpeitsche!!! |schild-g  zu diesem tollen Erlebnis! :m
Und die Bilder sind auch absolut top! :m


----------



## Windmaster (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Moin,

fettes Petri zu diesem Fisch !!! #6



gruß windmaster


----------



## porscher (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

wirklich klasse!!! glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*



Watfischer84 schrieb:


> Gestern abend auf grünen wohly bugger. 72cm und 4,65 kg.




Fack, Wat ne Schönheit!!!! Ganz Dickes Petri, dann sind ja doch noch ein paar Heringsforellen im Wasser 

Werd morgen wohl mal wieder selbst mein Glück versuchen...

Warste in der Kieler Bucht oder Ecktown Area?


----------



## macmarco (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ *Watfischer84:*Wat ein schöööner Fisch!!!! Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Dickes Petri für so einen Fisch vor der Haustür an der Fliegenrute


----------



## fischlandmefo (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

Die Rute sieht aber fast noch besser aus als der Fisch....|uhoh:#6!!! Petri auch vom Fischland wirklich schöner Fisch!!!#h


----------



## kasimir (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

NICE
dickes PETRI schöne trutte


----------



## Watfischer84 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge April 2008*

@ all 

vielen dank. ja, n paar Heringsfresser sind schon noch da... aber nicht mehr lang #h


----------

